# Onix vs Viega radiant tubing



## BBMech (May 8, 2013)

I just wanted to know people's opinion on Onix and Viega radiant tubing. What are the advantages/disadvantages of both, Which is more efficient, user friendly and cost efficient. I tried to do my own homework but had trouble finding anything that wasn't printed by the manufacturers, I would appreciate the constructive, unbiased opinions of some people in the trade.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Please post a detailed introduction in the Intro forum. We like to get to know our fellow tradesmen before we start up a conversation, kinda like if we met you out and about. 

Things like, how you got into the trade, what kind of work you do, how long you have been at it, all of these influence how we interact, and are an appreciated part of an intro.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phishfood said:


> Please post a detailed introduction in the Intro forum. We like to get to know our fellow tradesmen before we start up a conversation, kinda like if we met you out and about.
> 
> Things like, how you got into the trade, what kind of work you do, how long you have been at it, all of these influence how we interact, and are an appreciated part of an intro.


Ya being so nice to this newbie..


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Be a man, do hard copper!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Where did the homeowner, I mean new guy go?


----------

